# bait



## hirotamus (Aug 30, 2010)

are there baits at the pier this week? My vacation starts Wednesday and am wondering if baits are around and if fish are biting? A friend of mine who is vacationing in Navarre said that no baits at that pier and fishing has been slow. thanks for any info.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

LY's at p-cola yesterday but it was a long walk to catch a live one and keeping them away from flipper was dificult


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

There are plenty of hard tail near the piers right now. Toss out a beefier Sabiki rig, and you'll pull in quite a few. Enjoy your fishing vacay! Tight lines!! YRM


----------



## hirotamus (Aug 30, 2010)

That's awesome! Anything biting other than flippers? King?? Spanish? Bobo?


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Bonita are schooling out of reach for the most part, and they don't show any interest in anything thrown in front of them. Just not taking bait. Plenty of sharks to be had. There is an occasional king, cobe, or spanish caught. Most being caught off of the piers lately are lady fish, and hard tail. This got me off of the pier and back onto the beach...tired of flipper, and sharks. Still can't get away from the sharks, but not losing line, rigs, or bait to flipper from the beach. Enjoy! YRM


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

I went to 3MB last week, and bait was everywhere. I thought oh boy, there should be some good uns come through. But about that time flipper and his pals showed up and not a bite. I did not see many caught anywhere after that.

Did get some crabs though.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

*Bait*

No bait at Navarre


----------

